# Eheim media...



## jack-rythm (11 Jan 2013)

I have just bought two filters 2213's for a great price.. No media though. I wad looking on Ebay and all the eheim filter media is quite a lot.. Is there a way around this? I'm assuming I don't have to use eheim products surely? Any advice how to fill me filters on the cheap?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alastair (11 Jan 2013)

Hi jack, get the standard mechanical rings for the bottom and then just fill with Alfa grog. Really really cheap and very effective bio media top with a bit if filter floss  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack-rythm (11 Jan 2013)

Alastair said:


> Hi jack, get the standard mechanical rings for the bottom and then just fill with Alfa grog. Really really cheap and very effective bio media top with a bit if filter floss
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Allister. How effective us this?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alastair (11 Jan 2013)

How effective is the Alfa grog?? As a bio media it's really good, just google the stuff and you'll see lots of people use it. It allows good flow through the filter as it doesn't compact and I've used it previously in my fx5s and my old 2080. There was a thread on here a while back about it. 
Lots of people use it as media in ponds etc too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack-rythm (11 Jan 2013)

Thanks Allister, can I source all this from garden centres and Ebay? I'll check it out. Cheers Mate

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm (11 Jan 2013)

Another question... There are different quantities. What do you suggest? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dw1305 (11 Jan 2013)

Hi all,


> get the standard mechanical rings for the bottom and then just fill with Alfa grog. Really really cheap and very effective bio media top with a bit if filter floss


 I like Ceramic/sintered glass rings and Alfagrog as well, the only difference would be that I'd only 2/3 fill the filter with them and I would put a sponge pre-filter on the intake and leave the filter floss out. The advantage of having a pre-filter is that it is really easy to do weekly maintenance, and you can leave the filter media cleaning for a lot longer. The disadvantage is that you have another bit of kit in the tank.

Eheim do a good pre-filter (part 4004320) or you can make one from a foam sheet/block. Details here <Eheim 2211 weak flow and making noise. help please!? | UK Aquatic Plant Society>, although since I wrote that I've started putting double taps on both the intake and outlet hoses, partially to make cleaning the hoses easier (I make sure each run of piping isn't more than twice as long as the cleaning brush).

I use one of these for cleaning - "13mm Dia. Burette Long Cleaning Brush Glass" from here: <LABWARE, Glassware items in Laboratory store on eBay!>.

cheers Darrel


----------



## jack-rythm (11 Jan 2013)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> I like Ceramic/sintered glass rings and Alfagrog as well, the only difference would be that I'd only 2/3 fill the filter with them and I would put a sponge pre-filter on the intake and leave the filter floss out. The advantage of having a pre-filter is that it is really easy to do weekly maintenance, and you can leave the filter media cleaning for a lot longer. The disadvantage is that you have another bit of kit in the tank.
> 
> Eheim do a good pre-filter (part 4004320) or you can make one from a foam sheet/block. Details here <Eheim 2211 weak flow and making noise. help please!? | UK Aquatic Plant Society>, although since I wrote that I've started putting double taps on both the intake and outlet hoses, partially to make cleaning the hoses easier (I make sure each run of piping isn't more than twice as long as the cleaning brush).
> ...


Thanks Mate, nice one. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

